# Water Bottle Trouble! UPDATE!! (pg. 2)



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I have tried many differnt water bottles but all of them I have tried have leaked!!!! :evil: Does anyone have a good water bottle or know of a god one??

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

From my experience, they all will leak a little...I haven't gotten around that, (and that's a good thing so it's easy for the ratties to get to) but with my experience if you're having an excess of leaking, you need to take the top off and readjust the little rubber parts inside there. Even with cheap-o water bottles that's always taken care of the major leaking for me. Sorry if that doesn't help any!


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

Thanks, mine doesn't leak too much but I am still going to try to find another one for backup. Thanks for your help Shadowboxer!


----------



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I have been reading great things about the water buddy, I've ordered 2 online, waiting for it to be delivered.










It uses a valve instead of the regular ball so its very leak resistant, even when traveling:


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*



Prime654 said:


> I have been reading great things about the water buddy, I've ordered 2 online, waiting for it to be delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do they get the water out of it/ DO they just lick it like a regular water bottle???


----------



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

Yep! Licking the stem that stick out of the tube lets the water flow out.

Here is thier fancy shmancy explanation:



> In the normal closed position, the head of the stem is held securely against the o-ring by the elastic diaphragm, preventing water from flowing under the stem head and out of the valve. Water is released when the animal moves the stem in any direction by biting or licking. One side of the stem head lifts off the o-ring, allowing water to flow under it and out to the animal's mouth. When the animal releases the end of the stem, the elasticity of the silicone rubber diaphragm located behind the stem head, pushes the head back to the closed position, stopping the flow of water.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I just use the critter water bottles and it hasnt been too bad. (blue water bottles from petsmart)


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

Oh my gosh that Water Buddy is faaaancy!!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

after waking up to puddles several times, i bought the super pet chewproof glass bottle, and it's also surprisingly not leaky (unless the girls decide to stand under it and "shower" by pressing their heads against the ball bearing inside and then rubbing the water around with their paws... they're weird.)


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I too have the chewproof glass bottles!! I like to toss them in the dishwasher to make sure they are clean and plastic one's won't hold up so I got these. Mine never leak.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

That water buddy thing looks like the valves in the water system we used to use. No leaks, and the valves held up really well.

My favs now are the bottles which have a little spring behind the ball. I've never had a leaky bottle with those. I'm unsure of the brand, but they're a blue plastic bottle.

For getting the insides of the bottles clean, I sometimes take a small handful of marbles and roll around the inside with some really hot water. It cleans any gunk built up from the inside.

Where do you find the glass bottles? I'd love something I could wash with my dishes. (though we don't have a dishwasher) 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## kaze0 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I tried one of the bottles with the springs for my new rats an they couldnt get water out of it. It took me a day to realise it and I felt so bad. I sat there squeezing the water out for them when I found it though and then immediately wnet and brought a new bottle.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*



kaze0 said:


> I tried one of the bottles with the springs for my new rats an they couldnt get water out of it. It took me a day to realise it and I felt so bad. I sat there squeezing the water out for them when I found it though and then immediately wnet and brought a new bottle.


The same thing is happening with my younger rats. My adults have figured it out...but the babies just sit there licking it. I have a smaller one that doesn't have the spring that they use.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I think I might try the glass water bottle.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I had the chewproof bottle... I just got a new one because the bottom was rusting.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

Of all the water bottles I've tried, the generic Wal*Mart ones and the rounded chew-proof ones like this don't leak at all. The glass ones I've tried all leaked. The rats chewed through the Wal*Mart ones like clockwork. The brand of chew-proof plastic bottle I'm using is LM Animal Farm. It works great  Hangs inside the cage even, not a tooth mark on it.

EDIT: Here it is!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

this is what i use. the only problem i've had with it is, the metal spring that's supposed to hold it up is rusting a little. but now that i have it on the outside of the cage, it doesn't matter.


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*



amandahoney said:


> this is what i use. the only problem i've had with it is, the metal spring that's supposed to hold it up is rusting a little. but now that i have it on the outside of the cage, it doesn't matter.


I bought this bottle recently (less than 2 months ago) and two days ago it started leaking horribly. Water was just pouring out of it!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*



SamAnthrax said:


> I just use the critter water bottles and it hasnt been too bad. (blue water bottles from petsmart)


i don't know what it is.. but my older boys REFUSE to use those. it was really frustrating. i moved their old bottle and put the blue on in its place and they just went to the old one.. i even went as far as taking the old one out and they didn't drink all day.

i know for a fact it works because it's now in with the younger boys and they use it. oh well :roll:


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

So many bottles to choose from!!!!! :?


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I use glass water bottles and they rarely if ever leak. Hold up well in the dishwasher also.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Water Bottle Trouble!*

I went to the pet store today and got a Glass water bottle. So far it hasn't leaked *knocks on wood*.


----------

